# Red Witch Warning



## Assumer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, first post here. Just wanted to warn folks about Red Witch. I have followed him all over the internet. He has ripped me off for $350 and at least 5 other people on Harmony-Central and Jemsite. So, beware, I see he is doing the same here. He sold me a nova system that I later found out he had sold a month before. You have been warned.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 22, 2010)

Dude, the last thread he posted was back in Februrary, and he got called out, and hasn't posted since.

Stop making threads man, he's not even around anymore.


----------



## Assumer (Sep 22, 2010)

Chil, just got the notification he was here from a guy from Europe he ripped off for $2100. He is gone, great I will stop posting.


----------



## zetzga (Sep 22, 2010)

He is still here Red Witch = Hex


----------

